# Dew Claws



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

I was just wondering what everyone does with their poos' dew claws. I trim Scarlett's nails at home myself when they get long (but do it just a bit at a time because I am afraid of cutting the quick). And then she gets them done when she gets groomed. I have never touched the dew claws, but I noticed the other day that the one is getting quite long, and if it grows too much more it will be curling back towards her leg, which I have heard is very dangerous (infections and such). She is not quite ready for another groom yet, otherwise I would just let them do it at that time. So do you guys trim the dew claws yourself or should I take her somewhere to get it done? Is it a lot different than trimming a regular nail? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

I trim Ollie's dew claws the same time as the others, like you I only trim a bit at a time, little but often.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Definitely just clip them like you would the others. If they have got a bit long, trim a little off every week, rather than taking a big bit off all at once, that way the quick will retract a little.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

I have never had to trim Nacho's claws at all. He must wear them down on walks etc. I've just checked his dew claws too and they seem fine. He's a year and 5 months old... is this normal for them not to have grown long?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I trim Lady's when I trim her nails, just like any other nail, 
If you are worried...pop in to petsmart, I think they will do nails for liek 5 dollars.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for all of the replies! I think I will give it a shot. 

S.Claire - I would love it if Scarlett would wear down her nails on walks, but there is grass everywhere we walk and that is what she usually chooses to walk on lol


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> I have never had to trim Nacho's claws at all. He must wear them down on walks etc. I've just checked his dew claws too and they seem fine. He's a year and 5 months old... is this normal for them not to have grown long?


don't worry Vincent is the same  I've never trimmed his claws, and the groomers do his dew claws when we take him in.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Never trimmed either or my two either.... I must have a closer look just in case


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh glad there are a few others who have never trimmed, I meant to ask the vet to take a look at Dudley's when we were there last week, I think now the evenings are darker his later walk will be around the streets so i'm hoping that will keep them shorter - hadn't thought about dew claws though, will have to look so thanks for thread - it's the one thing I am too nervous to do myself, maybe i'll pop to a groomers and say could they check nails and anal glands just to get him used to being there - no need to say I don't intend on taking him for actual grooming I guess!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

The dreaded dew claw! They are the most important ones to keep an eye on as they NEVER wear down. They can catch, rip off, or worst case grow around into the foot.
To be honest the groomers should check and trim them if needed. I trim Weller's if they need it but another option is to ask for them to be taken off when your dog is neutered.
Some dogs have them on both front and hind legs some only the front.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Your dogs still have dew claws? All the breeders I have talked to take them off. 

But we did have dew claws on my dogs we had when growing up. But those dogs where not from breeders.. Mainly next door neighbors giving unwanted pups away. 

We just trimmed them from time to time. The dew claws where never a problem for our dogs while I was growing up.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady's back dew claws were removed...the front ones were left.


----------

